# Limit o'Huns



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

This morning when I got up my black lab Lucy twisted my arm and made me take her out to chase birds...she is so high maintenance and demanding...I can't even believe that I let her talk me into it. 

We made the 35 minute drive to an area I know that has been holding huns and we hit the jackpot today. An inch or two of new snow and the birds were bunched up in larger coveys and holding tight in the cover. I'm guessing we saw 300 birds in 25 coveys...all in about 2 1/2 hours.

I was shooting my over/under today and first jump shot a triple...first time doing that but I got ****y.

[attachment=5:rvim4z53]DSC09825.JPG[/attachment:rvim4z53][attachment=0:rvim4z53]DSC09832.JPG[/attachment:rvim4z53]
Next covey went 0-fer. I settled back down and humbled myself and the next covey shot a single...and then a double. One of the double birds crashed out in the sage brush and I saw it running ahead of us. As I hurried Lucy up to retrieve the runner it flushed up again too far out of range and coasted over the rise. I never did see where it touched back down and we couldn't find it. I had knocked it down and was counting it towards my limit even though we couldn't find it...6 birds so far and two to go.

The next birds we found were near some empty spud cellars. I drove down to the far end out of sight to get out of the truck without spooking them. The cellars had open doors on each end...so we walked through the dark cellar unnoticed. It was perfect and the birds were still there when we popped out the other end. Boom boom...another double to finish up my limit. I was stoked at how well I'd shot today. I noticed where the birds had flown off to...so after we picked up the two birds we went over to let Lucy flush them again. They took off and Lucy gave me a funny look when I didn't shoot at them....I just laughed at her expression. She took a couple more steps and got birdy...then flushed a single that was hiding just in front of us. As this last bird took off it was dropping it's legs badly and struggled to gain altitude so I knew it had been hit when I knocked down his two friends. Because of the angle I couldn't shoot without peppering a couple pieces of old farm equipment...but it didn't go far and appeared to set back down on the other side of the original cellars where we first jumped them. I hustled Lucy over to sniff the wounded bird out and she found it and grabbed it in the cover before it could take flight again.

[attachment=4:rvim4z53]DSC09826.JPG[/attachment:rvim4z53][attachment=3:rvim4z53]DSC09827.JPG[/attachment:rvim4z53][attachment=2:rvim4z53]DSC09828.JPG[/attachment:rvim4z53]

I was laughing and counted it as another triple and couldn't believe my luck realizing that I bookended my limit today with triple birds from my o/u. Counting the one that got away I knocked down 9 birds in 10 shots...taking home a limit of 8.

[attachment=1:rvim4z53]DSC09830.JPG[/attachment:rvim4z53]

I better knock on wood and find a lucky rabbits foot...but I probably jinxed myself shooting for the rest of the season.


----------



## huntall (Sep 11, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey bub, the limit on huns in Utah is only 5! :mrgreen:  :O•-: 

Nice job!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Hey bub, the limit on huns in Utah is only 5! :mrgreen:  :O•-:
> 
> Nice job!


What is the limit in Idaho? Prey it is 8! o-||


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

TAK said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Hey bub, the limit on huns in Utah is only 5! :mrgreen:  :O•-:
> ...


Yup, it's 8


----------



## 41ducks (Nov 3, 2010)

I was thinkin the same thing TEX... Utah limit is 5!


----------



## FishNaked (Apr 15, 2009)

Funny Tex...I was wondering what kind of uproar I was going to stir up again.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Beautiful birds and nice dog work! You sure get out a lot!


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

When I first read it I thought... Ohh Boy this dude just opened a can of worms... Then I sss your from Idaho... And not knowing I figured they might be 8 bird limits..

But shooting a tripple with a double gun is a feat! I shot one a couple years back on Mearns Quail. I was poud of meself that day!


----------



## Size Matters (Dec 22, 2007)

It looks like you had another awesome day thanks for posting the photos. 8)


----------

